# 7 Year old TB mare take a look



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

*Some more pics*

another picture


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

so let me know what is wrong with her what I need to work on, thanks


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Take a look at this guide: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/important-using-critique-section-please-read-7080/ 

It tells and shows you how to take conformation shots, then you will get better and more accurate critiques. Make sure she stands on a level ground. in the pictures the ground isn't really level, so it's hard to say anything. She is very cute though.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks, I have read the correct way to take pics, I just thought the first one showed her pretty well and just added the others for the heck of it.

will try to get a better one


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

if I didn't already own two horses I would take a look, but I can't cause if I do, I will want to buy her! hard to critque but she is gorgous!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks I will try to get her on concrete and some multiple viewpoints. I am in love with her but she is too good to just trail ride and thats all I do these days. When you jump her its effortless. Her canter is to die for... but she is a bratty TB mare, with a heart of gold. I have a bad cold and I didn't go see her today and I feel so bad (she runs to me as soon as she sees my car) A lover!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

*hopefully better pics!*

Hope these photos are a little better,I know they aren't great but I have a wicked cold and she was being sassy!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

She's gorgeous. <3
Conformation wise I really don't see anything bad myself.
Maybe someone with more experience than me will correct me but I think she's put together pretty nicely. Definitely needs more muscle though. Especially her back and neck. :]


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks Gillian. Yeah she does need more muscle. She is getting worked quite a lot but she doesn't seem to gain muscle very easily. She can literally work for hours without getting tired or winded on the trail. She hadn't finished drying from her bath when I took these so she looks a little funky


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

ooo me me pick me i want her...she looks great!!!


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

She seems to stand with her hind legs a bit far apart, but it could just be these photos. It also looks like her tail is set rather low - but that shouldn't create any problems! A very nice horse


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

she doesn't usually have them that far apart but she didn't want to stand they way I wanted her to LOL. her back right does tend to turn out a bit. her tail does seemed sort of tucked into her when she is standing like that but when she moves out it floats behind her and pops up if that makes sense.

I don't know if she will ever be a really "muscular horse" she seems so "feminine" to me. She is strong as heck though. But she is also pretty darn sweet.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

*one more*

not sure if it helps


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

She's gorgeous! The only things that really stand out to me are that she's cow hocked and toed out. Maybe it's just angle of the shot, but she's got a massive chest cavity. I'll bet she doesn't tire out very quickly, haha. Did she ever race?


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah she is toed out, no she never raced but she is direct from racing stock. My friend who endurance rides says she is the most amazing horse he has ever ridden as far as strength and endurance. She flies over jumps with so much ease! I would love to see someone make her a jumper. On the other hand when she is worked and collected she has great dressage potential. I don't know she isn't super flashy maybe eventing would be her thing. So many possibilities. Her father and siblings have been winning dressage horses.


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, her chest is huge and her hock-hip line is really long, which signifies jumping potential. I feel like toeing out is a major conformation fault for jumping though, but maybe that's just for higher levels. Hmm... anyone know?

Oh, and how tall is she?


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

she is not as toed out as she appears in the pics, and she seems to have no issue with jumping. I have not jumped her very high, but she has jumped 3 plus with ease. But long term I don't know. Confirmation is not really my thing. oh and she is 15.3 I like her size but its sort of smallish compared to what people are looking for.


----------

